
Considering Digital Ocean for startup - a_lifters_life
Anyone know difference between &#x27;optimized&#x27; vs &#x27;standard&#x27; digital ocean instances is? Is it really needed to get a optimized instance, rather than just standard?<p>If you have experience with optimized, let me know your use case, and experience.<p>Thanks
======
TLo-Green
Here are two blog posts that cover the differences between standard and
optimized droplets:

[https://blog.digitalocean.com/a-practical-droplet-
performanc...](https://blog.digitalocean.com/a-practical-droplet-performance-
comparison/)

[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/choosing-
th...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/choosing-the-right-
droplet-for-your-application)

~~~
a_lifters_life
Tlo - the question was to explain YOUR experience with either or both. I read
both articles myself already.

